# Can someone please help me identify the species of tortoise’s I have inherited?



## BP12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Can someone please help me identify the species of tortoise’s I have inherited?

this would help in what forums i should be in, thank you in advance.

I’m still unsure of the sexes as of now, but that will be my next question in another forum.

I was told the baby in the image is a male.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2016)

They are both desert tortoises. Depending upon if they're from the mojave desert or the sonoran desert, they're either Gopherus agassizii (Mojave) or Gopherus morafkai (Sonoran).

Young desert tortoises look like the second picture. As they age, they start turning more gray and lose the dark, two-toned coloration.

If you show us the plastron (bottom shell) including the tail and gular (protrusion under the head) we can tell you what sex they are.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry can't help you with species, but they're very good looking torts. Take care: the second one is pyramiding. Do they get soaked daily, in warm water? And what of humidity?

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## BP12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you Yvonne, I will get pictures posted tomorrow. there are 6 total, the mother and 5 offspring.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2016)

It's a bit too late to take Gillian's good advice. The pyramiding happened when the tortoise was a tiny baby. Desert tortoises have to be kept pretty darned wrong in order to pyramid. I doubt he's going to get any worse, but Gillian's advice is good. Start soaking him (them?) daily for a couple weeks. I'll bet the original keeper thought because they're desert tortoises they don't need water.

If the offspring are all male, you're liable to have trouble down the line. Males don't get along once they reach sexual maturity.


----------



## BP12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry can't help you with species, but they're very good looking torts. Take care: the second one is pyramiding. Do they get soaked daily, in warm water? And what of humidity?
> 
> And welcome to the forum.


do not know humidity level yet, I have a scale. never knew that was an issue
as for water, I'm finishing up the enclosures now. posted these pics yesterday.


----------



## BP12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a bit too late to take Gillian's good advice. The pyramiding happened when the tortoise was a tiny baby. Desert tortoises have to be kept pretty darned wrong in order to pyramid. I doubt he's going to get any worse, but Gillian's advice is good. Start soaking him (them?) daily for a couple weeks. I'll bet the original keeper thought because they're desert tortoises they don't need water.
> 
> If the offspring are all male, you're liable to have trouble down the line. Males don't get along once they reach sexual maturity.


Wow! ok, I will get them water ASAP! THANK YOU!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2016)

BP12 said:


> do not know humidity level yet, I have a scale. never knew that was an issue
> as for water, I'm finishing up the enclosures now. posted these pics yesterday.
> View attachment 179345
> View attachment 179346


Like the pics. Can't wait to see the enclosures!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2016)

See?The first photo shows you a healthy and good looking tortoise, whilst the second one shows the pyramiding of the the shell. Notice the difference in their shell, not the species.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2016)

You can also see the comparison in your own pictures, BP12. The mom is what they're supposed to look like, nice and smooth.


----------



## BP12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Is there anything that I could do too correct or help these guys recover from the pyramiding?


----------



## Arnold_rules (Jul 7, 2016)

BP12 said:


> Is there anything that I could do too correct or help these guys recover from the pyramiding?


No, the pyramiding has already happened, but if you soak them it will help smooth the shell out some. There will always be slight raised areas on the shell, but it is not life threatening.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2016)

I typed this up for Russian tortoises, but care for the two species is essentially the same. I would feed more grass and spineless opuntia to DTs than russians.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Razan (Jul 7, 2016)

BP12 said:


> do not know humidity level yet, I have a scale. never knew that was an issue
> as for water, I'm finishing up the enclosures now. posted these pics yesterday.
> View attachment 179345
> View attachment 179346




That's a really nice area for those tortoises 

You have done some nice work to make them happy and pampered. We hope your enthusiasm continues to increase and you continue to share photos


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Feb 14, 2017)

What a great enclosure. I would love to see pictures of it with the tortoise in that water!


----------

